# I Finally Caught A Deal



## Charles Spencer (Nov 4, 2015)

Well OK, I did get a deal a couple of years ago on two Atlas 10" lathes that were disassembled in boxes for $200.  I wasn't really interested in them for myself, but I couldn't pass up the deal.  I sold one complete and one for parts and made some money.  It's not the same as finding something for yourself though.

Today I answered a Craigslist ad for machine tools for $125.  They were all jumbled together in the pictures but they looked interesting.  Since I got up early I was the first to answer.

Glad I did.

There were these screwdrivers, wrenches, Allen wrenches, pliers, etc.




And some sockets:




And then some interesting stuff:






































By the way, does anybody know what these are?  I have a whole box of them in various sizes.


----------



## alloy (Nov 4, 2015)

Good score.  

And you officially suck


----------



## stupoty (Nov 4, 2015)

Are the mistery bits mill power feed universal joints maybe?

Nice haul by the way 

Stuart


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 4, 2015)

Was there a spin indexer to go along with the plates?

That's enough mills to make it worthwhile to buy a tool grinder!


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi
when i started to look at the photos, crap, not so crap, not bad, good, nice, very nice, o i like that, yes, yes yes, yes yes yessssss


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 4, 2015)

That's not a score, that's a treasure trove. Congratulations.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 4, 2015)

Great score!  I have bought several lots like that.  It is fun to sort through them, clean them up, research and ID the stuff you have no idea what it is, and educate yourself about how and where it is used.  It is also nice to sell some of the extra stuff you have no use or place for and it helps to pay for all the cool stuff you get to keep for yourself.  Way better than someone just trashing it all.  I love antique tools with the previous owner's initials on them, and wish I could speak with them.  The stories I could hear...  I clean some of them up like new and put them back into use, and save the patina on others that was earned over many decades of hard usage and long storage, and I smile every time I see them saved and preserved for the next generation.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 4, 2015)

stupoty said:


> Are the mystery bits mill power feed universal joints maybe?



I don't know, but I don't think so.  There are too many different sizes.  And some have round keyed holes in the bottom and some have hexes.  And some have no openings.  The first picture of two cardboard boxes has a box full of them on the left.

I didn't get a spin indexer with the plates, but I can probably work around that.  I do have an import rotary table and Little Machine Shop sells an indexer for it.  Or I could probably make something to fit it myself.

A happy aside:  I had sent away for some Chinese involute gear cutters.  I got an email from the vendor last night saying there would be a delay.  Would I like to wait or get a refund?  I held off on answering.  Today I got a bunch of cutters from Union Twist Drill in Athol, Mass.  So I replied that I'd take the refund.

Since I saved that money I'd guess that everything actually cost me $25 out of pocket.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh, and the guy I bought them from just got them because he had bid on two cabinets from a 100 year old machine shop in Hartford.  I reckon that he probably sold me the tools for what he paid for the cabinets, which was what he actually wanted.


----------



## jpfabricator (Nov 4, 2015)

A black hole and you have a large amount of vacume! AWSOME score!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## chips&more (Nov 4, 2015)

A +1 on you “officially suck”. And good job!


----------



## hman (Nov 4, 2015)

Good grief almighty!!  Any ONE of your photos looks like it's worth well over the $125 you paid.  Congratulations!   And +1 on the negative pressure ;~)


----------



## thomas s (Nov 4, 2015)

Wow that was a good deal.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 4, 2015)

"I Finally Caught A *Stea*l "
There fixed that for you!


Nice score. And Now for the mystery parts they are parts of Lovejoy  couplings


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 4, 2015)

What the h-e-double hockey sticks is a Lovejoy coupling?


----------



## David VanNorman (Nov 5, 2015)

The tools on top are junk ,But the rest are great. Dam good buy .


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 5, 2015)

Yup, you done good and yes you deserve a big 

 "Billy G"


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 5, 2015)

jeff_g1137 said:


> Hi
> when i started to look at the photos, crap, not so crap, not bad, good, nice, very nice, o i like that, yes, yes yes, yes yes yessssss



I hadn't seen the indexing plates until I got home because the seller helped box everything up.  When I discovered them I exclaimed "Oh baby!" just as the wife was walking by the open shop door.

She told me I was a very disturbed individual.


I looked up Lovejoy couplings and I suppose that's what they are.  I still can't understand why anybody would need so many of them though.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 5, 2015)

Charles Spencer said:


> .....................I looked up Lovejoy couplings and I suppose that's what they are.  I still can't understand why anybody would need so many of them though.



Those are universal joints, or what's left to them.  Might have enough pieces there to piece together a few.  Probably had a job where they built a special shaft to 
take the place of one end of the u-joint and tossed the left overs, which you have there.

BTW- NICE FIND!!! you have there.  

Every once in a while, we get lucky!!!


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 5, 2015)

They look like the couplings used in the drill press attachments for multi hole drilling. And yes you scored , I have a tool gloat when I figure out how to post I will , I'd be willing to bet envy will be involved . Butt we will see.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 5, 2015)

[QUOTE I looked up Lovejoy couplings and I suppose that's what they are.  I still can't understand why anybody would need so many of them though.[/QUOTE

I worked in a place that ran a lot of production machines that used those couplings in various sizes and configuration's. When they went bad they went in a box. Then we would use the good parts from a couple to make good ones.


----------



## derf (Nov 5, 2015)

The universal joints are for a gang drill press. Not many of these around any more. I used to run and set one up in a prior job 25 yrs ago. The machine was a Natco. It was about 4 times the size of a standard Bridgeport mill, and leaked oil like a sieve. It had 12 separate spindles that were location adjustable, and were driven by drive shafts and universal joints. The shafts were driven by a cluster of outputs that were driven by a sun gear. No doubt this machine had been in service since WW2, and low and behold in 1992, they replaced it with 1980's technology CNC equipment that made parts in twice the time. No wonder they closed the doors in '93.


----------



## Riaan (Nov 5, 2015)

David VanNorman said:


> The tools on top are junk ,But the rest are great. Dam good buy .


Nothing wrong with having a stack of junk tools. That way you dont have to worry when making a "special" for some odd job.


----------



## brino (Nov 6, 2015)

Riaan said:


> Nothing wrong with having a stack of junk tools. That way you dont have to worry when making a "special" for some odd job.



or giving them to someone in need,
or getting a younger person started on tools
-brino


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't call them junk tools. They are loaner tools.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 6, 2015)

Actually, most of them are halfway decent made in USA.  I'm going to offer what I don't need to my son-in-law first and give the rest to my old National Guard unit.  We never had enough tools when I was there.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 12, 2015)

Now that's going to take some time to sort. Going through the cardboard tubes is going to be a blast. Kinda like opening presents.
The clamp set steps look to be made of good material.


----------



## dlane (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you for posting full size pics , thumb nail pics don't work


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 12, 2015)

middle.road said:


> The clamp set steps look to be made of good material.



Thanks.  They're marked "Northwestern Tools, Dayton, Ohio".  Some of the studs are marked "Boyar Schultz".

The steps and straps are not just sitting on a board.  Somebody cut out the outlines in plywood and attached it to a similarly finished plywood backing.


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 15, 2015)

When I saw the first photo, I thought "what a bunch of junk".

That is what most of the "lots of tools" posts I have seen on craigslist look like.

But then I got to the good stuff.  Nice score!


----------

